# Yang 8 movement form for beginners and elderly



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 5, 2019)

Yang 8 movement form for beginners and elderly, split screen to make it easy to follow...


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 5, 2019)

Great camera work. Very good!


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Buka (Aug 5, 2019)

Man, I gotta’ get back to doing Tai Chi.

Nice, bro.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 5, 2019)

Buka said:


> Man, I gotta’ get back to doing Tai Chi.
> 
> Nice, bro.


Thank you


----------



## donald1 (Aug 9, 2019)

That looks just like a form I do in my tail chi class except I've always been told it was called ten step


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 9, 2019)

Inteteresting. If you count open and close it's 10


donald1 said:


> That looks just like a form I do in my tail chi class except I've always been told it was called ten step


----------

